# Farmi Prices



## Whopper Stopper (Sep 20, 2011)

Up until a couple of hours ago I was contently ignorant of a Farmi winch. After reading through some of the logging archives I was enlightened. Now for the last hour I have been scouring the web looking for prices. Being it is all your faults...........What do these things go for? I would be interested in either a 7000 or 11,000 pound unit for a tractor under 40 horse. I really didn't want to fill out the Farmi sites questionnaire and have a sales person call. 

Thanks for any replies. This is without a doubt the best forum on the net. Whether you are a beginner, or a seasoned wood rat, the knowledge shared is absolutly fantastic. Keep up the great work!

WS

WS


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 20, 2011)

Take a look on craigslist for one. I saw a similar winch on CL last year for $700. Seemed like a good deal to me, but I have no idea what they go for.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Sep 21, 2011)

I think the cost for the Farmi JL501 is somewhere in the area of $3,500-$4,000.


----------



## skidoo52 (Sep 21, 2011)

around here the farmi 301 is $3500 and the farmi 501 is $4500. i bought my wallenstein fx90 last year for $3300


----------



## 56himmelreich (Sep 21, 2011)

The farmi winch and any others like it are worth the money if you have land with trees to work. It will also pull things out of ditches,turn cars on 4 wheels after the flip,tow round bale out of ditches ,pull horsetrailer up ice covered hill,and move tree any place you want. I own a35 year old farmi for a24 hp j.d.If you would like to see one in operation about nov1 I start moving fire wood. good luck


----------

